# God TV leaving Directv October 1st



## ruesch37 (Sep 14, 2006)

On October 1st Directv plans to pull the plug on God TV unless a new agrement is put in place. That is my favorite channel. No reason for me to stay with Directv if they get rid of it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

So let it be written......


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

While I am tempted to make a joke about "Godless DirecTV," I will not.

I don't think GOD TV is on many other providers unless it is on a local cable system in your area.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

tonyd79 said:



> While I am tempted to make a joke about "Godless DirecTV," I will not.
> 
> I don't think GOD TV is on many other providers unless it is on a local cable system in your area.


Correct.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

ruesch37 said:


> On October 1st Directv plans to pull the plug on God TV unless a new agrement is put in place. That is my favorite channel. No reason for me to stay with Directv if they get rid of it.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG:engel08:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Channel 365.

Checked their website, god.tv, and it looks like extremely limited distribution outside of Directv:

Buckeye Cable - Toledo, OH: Channel 178
Sandusky, OH: Channel 178

Comcast Cable - Fresno, CA: Channel 188
Minneapolis, MN: Channel 190
San Francisco, CA: Channel 103

Cox Communications - Manchester, CT: Channel 73

DirecTV - Channel 365

KAZQ DT- 17 Albuquerque, New Mexico: Channel 32
(A digital signal of KAZQ, digital broadcast channel DT 32, can be viewed off-air with a digital television and appropriate antenna)

KTVS Albuquerque - New Mexico: GOD TV airs from 11pm - 6am daily

Mediacom Communications - Springfield, Columbia and Jefferson City, Missouri: Channel 89

Sky Angel - Internet Powered Television, available nationwide: Channel 138 www.skyangel.com

WBNA TV - Louisville, Kentucky: Channel 21.5


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

No to side with D* or anything  but if that is not very much coverage without satellite. They will probably agree to whatever D* wants...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ruesch37 said:


> On October 1st Directv plans to pull the plug on God TV unless a new agrement is put in place. That is my favorite channel. No reason for me to stay with Directv if they get rid of it.


Interestingly, it is available free to air on several European satellites, but I cannot find it on any of the American birds, but they obviously are distributing it to DirecTv and several OTA stations somehow. It wasnt found on the obvious G19 location that 99% of the church and foreign language stations use. You can watch it with a sub to skyangel, for $14.95 a month.

Check at Ricks satellite forum (gofastmotorsports.com) and see if any of the feed hunters have run across it on one of the KU sats. If so, you could put up a little dish and get it free.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> No to side with D* or anything  but if that is not very much coverage without satellite. They will probably agree to whatever D* wants...


I suspect that they have to pay DIRECTV to carry them, and they pay that out of viewer donations, and by selling blocks of time to other programmers who ask for viewer donations.


----------



## Brian_R (Aug 27, 2006)

I would be worried if D* doesn't get an agreement set. The Lord may smite D12 and D10 back to the Earth from whence it came.


----------



## DaveC27 (Apr 14, 2010)

D* Facebook page is full of people threatening to leave if GodTV goes so the channel much be urging viewers to email in, I suspect the actuall number of real posters though because many of the posts (supposedly) from different people are all identical


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ruesch37 said:


> On October 1st Directv plans to pull the plug on God TV unless a new agrement is put in place. That is my favorite channel. No reason for me to stay with Directv if they get rid of it.


:wave: I'm sure you'll be missed when you leave.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> :wave: I'm sure you'll be missed when you leave.


Just another person with a talking point. More people would leave DirecTV over the loss of GodTV than not getting AMC in HD, though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Interestingly, it is available free to air on several European satellites, but I cannot find it on any of the American birds, but they obviously are distributing it to DirecTv and several OTA stations somehow. It wasnt found on the obvious G19 location that 99% of the church and foreign language stations use. You can watch it with a sub to skyangel, for $14.95 a month.
> 
> Check at Ricks satellite forum (gofastmotorsports.com) and see if any of the feed hunters have run across it on one of the KU sats. If so, you could put up a little dish and get it free.


It wouldn't surprise me if their US distribution is through SkyAngel. The picture quality looks like it's been through the ringer a time or twenty.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Missed the "TV" in the subject line at first, and wondered whether he was sick of waiting for his favorite channel in HD, or if they'd finally wired Heaven for FiOS.


----------



## bigmike200587 (Oct 25, 2009)

It has been announced that god tv will remain on directv until atleast the end of 2010


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

adkinsjm said:


> Just another person with a talking point. More people would leave DirecTV over the loss of GodTV than not getting AMC in HD, though.


People threaten to leave DirecTV all the time. Some do, most don't. Customers come and go in any business. Rarely does it have a dramatic impact.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

God tv is no longer on FTA anymore so maybe no longer transmitting.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never seen God TV so I don't think it exists.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Perhaps God TV will be moving to the new "Tithe Per View" service.


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

BubblePuppy said:


> Perhaps God TV will be moving to the new "Tithe Per View" service.


:icon_lol: (I really did, my dog looked at me funny.)


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

First for the moderators. If my comments below are against the rules then please feel free to move or delete them. I don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings or get off subject but I just wanted to make folks aware of what God TV teaches. 

As a Christian I'm really concerned about channels like God TV. While they profess the traditional statements of faith they have a lot of programs that are very close to heretical. 

Extreme Prophetic with Patricia King is a good example. Some of what she teaches is repackaged New Age philosophy with Christian sounding names. God TV also broadcasts programs from the cult like Morningstar and IHOP (Int'l House of Prayer) groups. They were also behind Todd Bentley's healing crusade farce in Florida a few years ago.

I know that many sincere Christians think these folks are great teachers and healers. I have a friend who is at IHOP and he told me about one of his prophetic dreams. It did not come to pass, but he had reasons as to why and is still a devout, however deceived follower. 

I'm sure that some folks have had their visions come true but to be of God they must all come true. When God spoke through the prophets with "Thus says the Lord", it came to pass. This prophetic movement today is false and God TV is one of the reasons it's spreading. We have the Bible to guide us in all truth. We don't need dreams, out of body visions, words of knowledge, or special anointings, impartations, and manifestations of the spirit from some TV preacher making lots of money off of your donations. 

It's easy to distinguish between true and false. But it is hard to distinguish between true and almost true. This is where deception comes into play with religious TV networks like God TV.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

ruesch37 said:


> On October 1st Directv plans to pull the plug on God TV unless a new agrement is put in place. That is my favorite channel. No reason for me to stay with Directv if they get rid of it.


Maybe they made a deal with the devil and move to Dish Network.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

God got canceled! Burn.:engel10:


----------



## DaveC27 (Apr 14, 2010)

According to the facebook page it's still there, they have a few people uploading thanks and praises for keeping the channel


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm...looks like we heard from all 47 of their viewers now....


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Hmmm...looks like we heard from all 47 of their viewers now....


BAHAHA! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

for those who don't know, DirecTV saw a sudden spike in new subs back in '08 when the Lakeland, FL revival was happening. Many people do continue to watch it as it was the sole reason they joined the D* family.

I appreciate that this programming is on the air as there are many great things on there. Lou Engle's prayer rallies are amazing, God TV broadcasts those. Lou's aren't the "i'm dressed in a nice suit, listen to me, then send me your money". Rather he actually has good, solid, heart-felt moments---many of them---w/o the usual pomp & circumstance. 

I hope GodTV stays. D* can get rid of the rest of the religious programming channels, but keep this one.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bigmike200587 said:


> It has been announced that god tv will remain on directv until atleast the end of 2010


...So let it be done.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

This is the first I have ever heard of this channel


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

DodgerKing said:


> This is the first I have ever heard of this channel


Same here. They could have left and I would have never know they existed.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

hallrk said:


> They could have left and I would have never know they existed.


"When you do things right, people won't be sure you've done anything at all."


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

trainman said:


> "When you do things right, people won't be sure you've done anything at all."


Nice


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bigmike200587 said:


> It has been announced that god tv will remain on directv until atleast the end of 2010


Praise the Lord and pass the DirecTV......now back to our regularly scheduled threads.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne said:


> First for the moderators. If my comments below are against the rules then please feel free to move or delete them.


Consider the above disclaimer for me too.

We have this religious channel here. UHF 61. Now, our market did not have UPN back in the day. WB was (and CW still is) on a "rimshot" channel (a channel located in a city on the edge of the market, and thus difficult to receive OTA). Now this was before with had locals on any DBS provider.

Now this UHF 61. Pretty much the whole station was one program. A never-ending beg-o-thon. Please give us money so we can stay on the air to beg for more money ...

And then came the DT transition. They used that for fundraising. The "evil government" was forcing them to "spend millions" or go off the air. Actually spun being GIVEN a million dollar liscense into a "conspiracy" to force their channel dark.

And the station was owned by a millionaire old woman who owned this local "e-z credit" furniture chain. Known for its sharp business practice and for selling crap to people who really could not afford to buy it at confiscatory interest.

Then she sold the channel and it became a repeater of some national religious station. And moved to Florida.

What a dis-service to the public. What a waste of a limited resource.

As to "God TV", I could not tell you the difference between it and the 30 other such channels, and do not care to know. I assume DirecTV is paid to carry it and if that reduces my bill, I will put up with it as I do the home shopping scam channels.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

SamC said:


> Consider the above disclaimer for me too.
> 
> We have this religious channel here. UHF 61. Now, our market did not have UPN back in the day. WB was (and CW still is) on a "rimshot" channel (a channel located in a city on the edge of the market, and thus difficult to receive OTA). Now this was before with had locals on any DBS provider.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

_If_(and it's a big if, I know) a religious channel serves a useful purpose with a meaningful message, there is nothing wrong with the owner getting rich from it.

Doctors make money from doing good all the time, as do firefighters, police officers, etc.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> _If_(and it's a big if, I know) a religious channel serves a useful purpose with a meaningful message, there is nothing wrong with the owner getting rich from it.
> 
> Doctors make money from doing good all the time, as do firefighters, police officers, etc.


And who gets to define the terms "useful" and "meaningful" in this context?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

dcandmc said:


> And who gets to define the terms "useful" and "meaningful" in this context?


The viewer, of course.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

We need to put a "Amen" to this thread!


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

ruesch37 said:


> On October 1st Directv plans to pull the plug on God TV unless a new agrement is put in place. That is my favorite channel. No reason for me to stay with Directv if they get rid of it.


Hope Directv gets rid of that Channel........


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

SamC said:


> Consider the above disclaimer for me too.
> 
> We have this religious channel here. UHF 61. Now, our market did not have UPN back in the day. WB was (and CW still is) on a "rimshot" channel (a channel located in a city on the edge of the market, and thus difficult to receive OTA). Now this was before with had locals on any DBS provider.
> 
> ...


They are essentially standing there with a Bible in one hand and their other hand out. And they beg and guilt and beg some more. TBN is by far the worst offender. I know for a fact that the owners of TBN treat their employees horribly and pay them cheap despite their millions of dollars in pledges.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> We need to put a "Amen" to this thread!


 OH MY GODTV! That was funny! :lol:


----------

